# laptop to HDTV without HDMI



## wolawola (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, im off to buy some cables to plug in between my laptop and hdtv, though i have no HDMI output on my laptop so i have to buy the sound and video transfer cables seperately.
im getting an RGB cable male on both sides for the video, which i know that i have RGB on both the laptop and the tv. secondly im buying a regular audio 3.5 mm on both sides (i can ask what im looking for at the store)
so my question is:

is this the correct cables i need?

will i hear the computer sound in the tv when im on the channel for the RGB source or do i need a 3.5mm audio to left and right speaker sort of cable for this?

thank you for your assistance  / Peter


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you need to look at the back of your hdtv.look for what kinda of sound input it has for the pc input.you will need a seperate cable for the audio.it may use 3.5 to 3.5,or it may need 3.5 to rca.im not sure about your specific tv.


----------



## wolawola (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah i checked the back and it was an 3.5 mm input though a very odd looking one so i used headphones just to see if it fits  but it was the correct one and it works perfectly thx


----------

